# Looking for sub work in PA.. bucks/ montgomery county area



## bigw (Nov 8, 2008)

Looking for sub work in the following areas...Souderton, Telford, Harleysville, Lansdale,Hatfield, montgomeryville, Sellersville,Perkasie,Quakertown,Coopersburg and surrounding areas. Have 2 - 8ft plow trucks with spreader,snow blowers and available laborers. you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## bigw (Nov 8, 2008)

still looking


----------

